# Installing Keyless Entry System help!



## johnegy (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello,

I would like some help on installing keyless lock system on my car. I have a 1998 Nissan Altima and bought this system off *ebay* and the installation guide was really unhelpful. Can someone who has more experience in this please help me to better understand how to install this system, I know there is SMART ENTRANCE CONTROL inside the car but dont know which wires to connect to it from this wireless system. Any help would be really appreciated. Also here is an *image 1 * and *image 2 * of the manual that I got with this system. If you cant help me, does anyone know of a cheap place to install this system, I already bought it so all I need is someone who knows how it install it at a fair price. Thank you!!


----------

